# Andrea Sawatzki - blanker Po 1x



## Krone1 (27 Aug. 2013)




----------



## scudo (27 Aug. 2013)

Klasse, :thx:


----------



## mark462 (27 Aug. 2013)

Wow! 
Kann einer erklären wie das Ganze eigentlich zu Stande kam?


----------



## Urmel001 (28 Aug. 2013)

Da fehlt dringend ein Foto von der hinteren Seite aus geschossen!


----------



## Weltenbummler (28 Aug. 2013)

Andrea möchte von hinten genommen werden.


----------



## maturelover87 (28 Aug. 2013)

Danke für das Tolle Bild.Wie kann man da weggucken?!


----------



## wolf1958 (28 Aug. 2013)

Bis jetzt habe ich bei ihr immer woanders hingeschaut


----------



## Sarcophagus (28 Aug. 2013)

Holla die Arschfee!


----------



## schütze1 (28 Aug. 2013)

gibt es das bild auch von einer anderen ansicht ?


----------



## vivodus (28 Aug. 2013)

O.m.G., wie g..ist das denn?


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2013)

geile Stellung


----------



## kica3 (28 Aug. 2013)

..gibt es noch mehr??


----------



## redbeard (28 Aug. 2013)

Das hätt ich ja gern mal aus einer anderen Perspektive


----------



## horeburg (28 Aug. 2013)

HOT, für nichts zu schade...


----------



## Larox (28 Aug. 2013)

Wow super hot!!!


----------



## starburger (29 Aug. 2013)

Schöne Pose.


----------



## gerrard (29 Aug. 2013)

wow toll danke


----------



## Scheich200 (29 Aug. 2013)

Immer noch gut in Schuss. WOW


----------



## gucky52 (29 Aug. 2013)

heisses Bild von Andrea, als ihr Mann kann man schon mal wegschauen :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## Blubberfischli (29 Aug. 2013)

hübsch, danke


----------



## viruzzzzz (29 Aug. 2013)

Sehr schön, danke!


----------



## michi006 (29 Aug. 2013)

schön, schön


----------



## Bandola (31 Aug. 2013)

Vielen Dank, sehr schön.


----------



## Palmina6 (31 Aug. 2013)

Falsche POsition des Fotografen!


----------



## Dragonforce (1 Sep. 2013)

Schade das man nicht mehr sieht....


----------



## MrLeiwand (1 Sep. 2013)

sehr geiles pics


----------



## dörty (1 Sep. 2013)

Da würde ich nicht wegschauen.


----------



## braniff (3 Sep. 2013)

Na ja besser als ihr gesicht.


----------



## Hubert88 (3 Sep. 2013)

Was ein hübsches Bild......nur von der falschen Perspektive


----------



## Dragonforce (3 Sep. 2013)

Aus welchem Theaterstück ist das? Danke fürs Bild.


----------



## Frosch1 (3 Sep. 2013)

Schönes Heck!


----------



## 60y09 (5 Sep. 2013)

Was kostet da wohl Eintritt ?


----------



## Krone1 (5 Sep. 2013)

Dragonforce schrieb:


> Aus welchem Theaterstück ist das? Danke fürs Bild.


 „Die Ziege oder Wer ist Sylvia?“


----------



## windows64bit (6 Sep. 2013)

schöner popo!


----------



## rubio123 (7 Sep. 2013)

die war immer klasse


----------



## RipperJoe (8 Sep. 2013)

Mal was anders von ihr 
THX


----------



## Mister_Mike (9 Sep. 2013)

Tolle Frau und der Typ schaut nicht mal hin, dabei hätte er die geilere "Aussicht"


----------



## pato64 (9 Sep. 2013)

Das soll einfach nur heissen:"Du kannst mich mal....."!


----------



## wobber (11 Sep. 2013)

Dankeschön


----------



## Augustiner (16 Sep. 2013)

Die krönung der schöpfung ist doch das hinterteil


----------



## sanctum101 (17 Sep. 2013)

muy bien! da kommt freude auf


----------



## pfix (17 Sep. 2013)

Danke für diesen Klassiker


----------



## outys (23 Sep. 2013)

Super Foto, ob es da noch mehr von der Reihe gibt?


----------



## cheers (24 Sep. 2013)

netter arsch


----------



## tigrib36 (26 Sep. 2013)

:thx:ausbaufähig


----------



## Leglover1 (27 Sep. 2013)

sensationell


----------



## kaka10 (10 Okt. 2013)

Wow, Danke


----------



## nogag (10 Okt. 2013)

Oho, Danke dafür


----------



## karlowl (11 Okt. 2013)

Einfach perfekt


----------



## subitinho (13 Okt. 2013)

Karl158 schrieb:


>



Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Hilarulus (13 Okt. 2013)

Danke. Immer wieder gern gesehen.


----------



## scotia (13 Okt. 2013)

ansich ist die gute nicht sonderlich hübsch, aber das foto lässt sie in anderem licht erstrahlen


----------



## BongoMan (13 Okt. 2013)

Nette Pose


----------



## Miramar (14 Okt. 2013)

Die Ansicht bekommt nur ihr Lover mit ... leider


----------



## leglover2 (20 Okt. 2013)

Das würde ich gerne mal aus einer anderen Perspektive sehen.


----------



## annapiga (22 Okt. 2013)

Ich würde gerne mit dem Schauspiel-Kollegen tauschen.....


----------



## heaj71 (23 Okt. 2013)

warum schaut er da weg


----------



## frankiboy43 (24 Okt. 2013)

Wow was das für Fantasien weckt jam jam!!
Thanks!!


----------



## SIKRA (24 Okt. 2013)

heaj71 schrieb:


> warum schaut er da weg



Na, weil er ihr Mann ist.
Und wer will schon immer die selbe Leberwurststulle.


----------



## Reff (5 Feb. 2014)

Wow... phantasien^^


----------



## weka77 (5 Feb. 2014)

sehr lecker ^^


----------



## marct (23 März 2014)

Das macht sie nur 1-mal in meiner anwesendheit


----------



## Flash-Stgt (25 März 2014)

schöne pose, danke


----------



## Genussmensch (4 Apr. 2014)

Tja, sowas nenne ich Körperbeherschung. 
Ich hätte da bestimmt nicht weg geschaut.


----------



## eyjoelfur (5 Apr. 2014)

Ich stehe ja total auf Sie.


----------



## Willfried (5 Apr. 2014)

:thx:Herrlich, vielen Dank!:thx:​
... nur warum hat dem Kameramann denn keiner gesagt *wo *er zu stehen hat?


----------



## frank11121 (6 Apr. 2014)

die frau ist heiss


----------



## mads0n1c (6 Apr. 2014)

top danke!


----------



## centonbomb (6 Apr. 2014)

wer da weg schaut muss blind oder tot sein ^^ geiles bild danke


----------



## alexxxxxi (6 Apr. 2014)

[wow, geil wie immer

QUOTE=Karl158;1901704]

[/QUOTE]


----------



## erich63 (7 Apr. 2014)

Heisser Hintern gibt es noch mehr Einstellung warum guckt ihr Mannn weg bei so einer Aussicht


----------



## wolf1958 (10 Apr. 2014)

muss ich mir immer wieder ansehen.


----------



## topdotten (10 Apr. 2014)

Sehr schön anzuschauen! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Eistee0071 (11 Mai 2014)

auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Locke1280 (19 Juni 2014)

Wahnsinn, super Frau


----------



## lonewolf2014 (19 Juni 2014)

Ein sehenswerter Hintern!!!


----------



## four77 (26 Juli 2014)

spitze, tolle ansicht!


----------



## bigbadlol (26 Juli 2014)

Nice invitation !!???...


----------



## Locke1280 (22 Okt. 2014)

G... - danke


----------



## orgamin (22 Okt. 2014)

Sehr nett danke schön


----------



## Benwalker (28 Okt. 2014)

Danke für Andrea!


----------



## stürmerstar (29 Okt. 2014)

unbedingt noch eins von hinten ... ;-)


----------



## Admos (2 Nov. 2014)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## wolf1958 (4 Nov. 2014)

Manche Frauen haben einfach eine sinnliche Ausstrahlung


----------



## krizli (19 Nov. 2014)

Was am Theater so alles geht ...


----------



## Borisbecker (8 Dez. 2014)

Danke - nett!


----------



## AegeriA (8 Dez. 2014)

danke für die pics =))


----------



## Teq64 (6 Jan. 2015)

wow stark thx


----------



## aguckä (12 Jan. 2015)

billige bühne ...


----------



## sebi1996801 (19 Jan. 2015)

wunderbar. Dankeschön


----------



## paddymail (20 Jan. 2015)

ihre beste seite?


----------



## kaiohwei (23 Jan. 2015)

Traumfrau! Absolut endstufe


----------



## jeanes224 (28 März 2015)

wie kann man da wegschauen


----------



## herrvorname (29 März 2015)

sehr nett danke schön!


----------



## Locke1280 (21 Dez. 2015)

Herrlich,DANKE


----------



## jamest1st (29 Dez. 2015)

Wow, das ist ja mal ein Hintern. Eine Aufnahme von rechts wäre natürlich der Knaller


----------



## cheesygouda (29 Dez. 2015)

Schöner Popo


----------



## vaannl (29 Dez. 2015)

hübsch, danke


----------



## sasvick (7 Jan. 2016)

da würde ich nicht wegrennen


----------



## lassiter1 (7 Jan. 2016)

Schlechter Fotograf


----------



## der Tom (8 Jan. 2016)

sehr schick


----------



## willi181 (9 Jan. 2016)

blankgezogen scharf scharf


----------



## mixmax81 (20 Jan. 2016)

Wow. Echt noch knackig die Frau!


----------



## kris20_m (22 Jan. 2016)

Ja, sie is ne echte milf...wie schon andere erwähnt haben, wäre anderer Kamarawinkel aber noch besser gewesen


----------



## Celebuser1 (27 Apr. 2016)

Da war wohl wieder der Praktikant an der Kamera & das ausgerechnet bei solchen Prachtszenen 

:thx: danke für das Bild


----------



## bmurk8 (1 Mai 2016)

so muss das


----------



## DasFreak (2 Mai 2016)

den fotografen wurde ich 2 jahre bei wasser und brot einsperren! beruf verfehlt!!! hat der nicht gelernt, wie man das motiv am besten einfängt???


----------



## Jone (3 Mai 2016)

Danke für Andrea


----------



## kekr (18 Mai 2016)

wann gibts die 3D aufnahmen?


----------



## karlowl (18 Mai 2016)

Schicker PoPo


----------



## trh80 (7 Juli 2016)

toller knackarsch


----------



## josefr (30 Nov. 2016)

Super, Kopfkino!!!!!


----------



## Spitzbub (11 Sep. 2017)

schöner Anblick...


----------



## cosmologia (20 Sep. 2017)

Klasse frau


----------



## liluzivert420 (27 Sep. 2017)

Wunderschön


----------



## felix1971 (13 Sep. 2022)

Danke!!


----------



## Voyeurfriend (13 Sep. 2022)

Sie Sawatzki hat einen prächtigen Arsch! 🍑🔥👍🏼


----------

